# Hobie Seat Plugs - Problem Solved!!!



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been meaning to ask this for a while:

Has anyone else with a Hobie had problems getting the seat plugs to plug into the holes properly?

I can't seem to push mine in very far (only about 1cm) and this results in the seat coming unplugged quite easily and sliding forwards. It can get quite annoying at times. Especially since the holes fill with water once they're unplugged, making plugging them in again quite difficult (and I've heard horror stories of cracks around the holes due to trying to force the plugs into water-filled holes).

Are other people able to get theirs right in, or is about 1cm in about right?

Cheers,
Paul.

edit: Thanks to Fishnut, I discovered that there were in fact grey covers over the plugs making them thicker than they should be. I've sinced pulled off the grey covers to reveal the black plastic plugs underneath and they now plug in just fine. I've put pictures in a post on the second page to show what I mean.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

I quite literally thump my seat into the holes. it requires quite a solid whack to get them plug in properly.

if you don't get it right in, the seats have a propensity to slide.

don;t push them in - give it a solid punch!

that's what Steve Fields from Hobie told me to do at the Melbourne Boat Show this year when I made the same comment to him.

works a treat and I have not had the seat move since.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

lol, I've whacked em and even punched them to try and force em, but to no avail.

It's like there's too much rubber on the plugs (or too much plastic in the holes!). I've thought of trying to shave a bit off the plugs (like sharpening a pencil) to help them a little. Anyone got an XOS pencil sharpener I can borrow?


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

mcbigg said:


> lol, I've whacked em and even punched them to try and force em, but to no avail.
> ...


steve said quite literally to give them a really good whack so they "bed in".

punch harder :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

lol, I'll take a mallet with me next time I go out.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

mcbigg said:


> lol, I'll take a mallet with me next time I go out.


doubles as a good fish donger as well :lol:


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Glad this came up because I had the exact same problem and I thought it was just me, now I wont be sliding all over the place next time I go out   

Very happy!

Luke.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

When I put my seat in or my wifes seat - I give the seat a good judo chop across each plug. Used to have trouble with seat sliding,but no more.

If you cannot get it in with a good punch with the heel of the hand - go to the dealer and see what they say.

As I bought my wifes Outback after I had bought mine, I made the dealer set it all up while we were there to make sure it all fitted.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Discovered the same issue when I first started to fit the seat.  A little dip of the seat plugs into water helps.  It's good that the fit is tight though - it means that the seat won't pop out when you're hauling in that monster fish!


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

It seems like half the Hobie owners have this problem. It wasn't until I read about this on the US Hobie site that I realised the seat had to be dealt with STERNLY.

http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewtopic.php?t=7401

The fact that not everybody has the problem suggests maybe there is some variation in the size of the seat pegs. Pretty unusual as Hobie seem to have their quality control pretty well sorted.

I was skating around on my seat the first few trips out, but now with a firm push, it stays seated always.

David


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I would push more firmly, except that the yak is usually sitting on its wheels when I put the seat in. I'm worried that if I push too hard, either the yak will fold in half or at least put too much stress on the scupper holes that the cart plugs into.

I'll have to perfect my judo chop and maybe do it once its in the water and floating.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

Im also glad this has come up because I have had the same problem, So its a karate chop on the seat and it will stay down.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

what are you blokes on about? what are these secret hobie 'plugs' you mention??

I've never even heard about a seat plug. don't your seats attach to the yak with brass or stainless clips ???

please explain. with pics please.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

@ Darren: Well I'll be forked! There was in fact grey plastic sleeve things fitted over the black plastic plugs! I've pulled them off I'll go out in a minute and try to plug the seat in. You're a legend mate!

@ Davey G: The hobie seats have two x 1 inch long plastic plugs on their base (about 1cm in diameter), located at the back of the part where the seat base joins the back rest. These are supposed to plug into two holes at the rear of the seat-well to stop forward slip of the seat. This means that the seat only needs two straps (for the backrest only), instead of the usual 4.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Darren, you are a dead-set legend!!!

I've just tried it out and the plugs plug in with no problem at all now!

The grey covers just looked like the whole plug was made of it.








I put them back on again to show what they looked like. They looked even more convincing than this to start with, they got a little mangled when I pulled em off with pliers.

Here's what they look like without the covers:









So, anyone else having problems plugging in their seats, check to see if you've got little covers over your plugs!

Darren, I owe you a mulloway, my friend!


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

yep - you would have had trouble banging those babies in - even with your mallet! :shock:


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

By golly gosh don't I feel stupid now!!!!

Oh well at least I wasn't the only one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and it is fixed now so all good I guess!

Thanks Darren and Mcbigg

Luke.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hopefully the dealers will start taking the caps off then, I imagine that there could be others out there with slipping seats... only difference is they might not be on the forum and would have just been told to bang them in harder. :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mcbigg said:


> @ Davey G: The hobie seats have two x 1 inch long plastic plugs on their base (about 1cm in diameter), located at the back of the part where the seat base joins the back rest. These are supposed to plug into two holes at the rear of the seat-well to stop forward slip of the seat. This means that the seat only needs two straps (for the backrest only), instead of the usual 4.


Well there y'go, you learn something every day....obviously my Hobie seat is a 'pre-plug' version..... :shock: :?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Ive had mine upside down :shock:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Breambo said:


> Ive had mine upside down :shock:


lol, did ya get plugged? :shock:


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

mcbigg said:


> Breambo said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had mine upside down :shock:
> ...


Obviously slippage hasn't been a problem.... :shock:


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Shufoy said:


> mcbigg said:
> 
> 
> > Breambo said:
> ...


HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: AAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

gold. But I should read funny stuff like this at work.. I'll get in trouble when people think I am having fun "working"


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Davey G said:


> mcbigg said:
> 
> 
> > @ Davey G: The hobie seats have two x 1 inch long plastic plugs on their base (about 1cm in diameter), located at the back of the part where the seat base joins the back rest. These are supposed to plug into two holes at the rear of the seat-well to stop forward slip of the seat. This means that the seat only needs two straps (for the backrest only), instead of the usual 4.
> ...


Your seat is a Paddle Seat Davey not 1 of the pedal variety......same as all the quest owners on here. ;-)


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

gra said:


> Yeah, had the same issue and I could have sworn I'd pushed them in far enough. Anyway, I tried a bit harder after everybody called me a pussy and be buggered if they don't give me grief anymore. Got to get them right in there.
> However, in saying that, I've decided the stock seat is crap and 250 bucks later I'm on the road to posterial bliss with my Surf to Summit GTS Elite 18. It's like comparing a Genoa lounge to an $8 BCF camping chair.
> 
> Gra


I did the same as Gra and for exactly the same reasons, I have the 2 Surf to Summits now, AWESOME, minus the chips.

Regards

Al


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Tried out the seat plugs properly today. They went in no dramas at all, no judo chops, no mallets, no shoving, grunting, groaning or swearing. The just pushed in. And stayed in the whole time I was out (About 8kms of pedaling).

Oh what a difference it makes to remove the packaging!

Thanks again, Fishnut.


----------

